# Potential Cutting Diet



## daismith906 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Would this be ok for cutting..........*

*Day 1*


06:00Wake

06:30

35 - 40 minutes cardio at 65% HR

07:00

50g Oats & 100mls Milk & 25g Whey - 327kcal, 20.9g Protein, 38.5g Carbs, 7.3g Fat

Mug green tea

10:00

130g Tuna & 15mls Linseed Oil & 100g Quark - 321kcal, 45g Protein, 2.2g Carbs, 17.3g Fat

13:00

50g Whey & 20g Peanut Butter - 317kcal, 44.7g Protein, 5.5g Carbs, 13.2g Fat

16:00

200g Chicken & 70g Peas - 284kcal, 45.8g Protein, 20.4g Carbs, 2g Fat

Mug green tea

18:00

Weight Train, drinking water throughout

19:00

50g Whey - 201kcal, 40g Protein, 3.5g Carbs, 3.2g Fat (Skip on non training days)

20:00

100g Roast Beef & 60g Pasta & 70g Peas - 310kcal, 27.2g Protein, 34g Carbs, 7g Fat

22:00

200g Cottage Cheese & 20g Peanut Butter - 298kcal, 28.1g Protein, 6.6g Carbs, 18g Fat



Total - 2058kcal, 251.7g Protein, 110.7g Carbs, 67.7g Fat (Tuna & Quark + Beef Pasta)

*Day 2*


06:00

Wake

06:30

35 - 40 minutes cardio at 65% HR

07:00

50g Oats & 100mls Milk & 25g Whey - 327kcal, 20.9g Protein, 38.5g Carbs, 7.3g Fat

Mug green tea

10:00

130g Tuna & 15mls Linseed Oil & 100g Quark - 321kcal, 45g Protein, 2.2g Carbs, 17.3g Fat

13:00

50g Whey & 20g Peanut Butter - 317kcal, 44.7g Protein, 5.5g Carbs, 13.2g Fat

16:00

200g Chicken & 70g Peas - 284kcal, 45.8g Protein, 20.4g Carbs, 2g Fat

Mug green tea

18:00

Weight Train, drinking water throughout

19:00

50g Whey - 201kcal, 40g Protein, 3.5g Carbs, 3.2g Fat (Skip on non training days)

20:00

100g Salmon & 60g Pasta & 70g Peas - 412kcal, 20.4g Protein, 26g Carbs, 24.9g Fats

22:00

200g Cottage Cheese & 20g Peanut Butter - 298kcal, 28.1g Protein, 6.6g Carbs, 18g Fat



Total - 2160kcal, 244.9g Protein, 102.7g Carbs, 85.9g Fat (Tuna & Quark + Salmon Pasta)

*Day 3*


06:00

Wake

06:30

35 - 40 minutes cardio at 65% HR

07:00

50g Oats & 100mls Milk & 25g Whey - 327kcal, 20.9g Protein, 38.5g Carbs, 7.3g Fat

Mug green tea

10:00

130g Tuna & 15mls Linseed Oil & Muller Yoghurt - 365kcal, 40.5g Protein, 16g Carbs, 17g Fat

13:00

50g Whey & 20g Peanut Butter - 259kcal, 42.3g Protein, 4.5g Carbs, 8.2g Fat

16:00

200g Chicken & 70g Peas - 284kcal, 45.8g Protein, 20.4g Carbs, 2g Fat

Mug green tea

18:00

Weight Train, drinking water throughout

19:00

50g Whey - 201kcal, 40g Protein, 3.5g Carbs, 3.2g Fat (Skip on non training days)

20:00

100g Roast Beef & 60g Pasta & 70g Peas - 310kcal, 27.2g Protein, 34g Carbs, 7g Fat

22:00

200g Cottage Cheese & 20g Peanut Butter - 298kcal, 28.1g Protein, 6.6g Carbs, 18g Fat



Total - 2100kcal, 246.9g Protein, 124.5g Carbs, 67.4g Fat (Tuna & Yoghurt + Beef Pasta)

*Day 4 - Re Carb*


06:00

Wake

06:30

35 - 40 minutes cardio at 65% HR

07:00

80g Oats & 100mls Milk & 25g Whey - 443.8kcal, 32.2g Protein, 54.7g Carbs, 9.7g Fat

Mug green tea

10:00

130g Tuna & 15mls Linseed Oil & Muller Yoghurt - 365kcal, 40.5g Protein, 16g Carbs, 17g Fat

13:00

50g Whey & 20g Peanut Butter & 1 Banana - 401kcal, 5.8g Protein, 26.5g Carbs, 14.0g Fat

16:00

200g Chicken & 60g Pasta & 70g Peas - 368kcal, 49.3g Protein, 36g Carbs, 2.8g Fat

Mug green tea

18:00

Weight Train, drinking water throughout

19:00

50g Whey - 201kcal, 40g Protein, 3.5g Carbs, 3.2g Fat (Skip on non training days)

20:00

130g Tuna & 125g Rice & 70g Peas - 412.5kcal, 40.2g Protein, 55.4g Carbs, 4.8g Fat

22:00

200g Cottage Cheese & 20g Peanut Butter - 298kcal, 28.1g Protein, 6.6g Carbs, 18g Fat



Total - 2533kcal, 299.2g Protein, 198.7g Carbs, 69g Fat

Stats - 24, 6ft, 80kg, 15% BF, Weight training 4times a week, AM cardio 5times a week!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

That doesn't look too bad at all but it doesn't look like you are having any carbs in your pwo shake, carbs with whey are very important after you workout, get 50g of dextrose or maltodextrin into your shake to maximise protein absorption.

Pasta isn't a great option, you could replace this with brown basmati rice or a sweet potato or more veg.

Otherwise it looks pretty good, you've obviously done your homework so as long as you see it through you will see some good results.

Good luck,

Jock


----------



## daismith906 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, will make some adjustments as you suggest. Yeah have done alot of reading around & food info research, so hopefully ill see some good results!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

And BTW don't listen to TT at MT he is a d1ckhead.....


----------



## daismith906 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lol! What ive read in his posts, he does seem to have a bit of a attitude, ha! Thanks again for the advice its most appreciated!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

daismith906 said:


> Lol! What ive read in his posts, he does seem to have a bit of a attitude, ha! Thanks again for the advice its most appreciated!


Must be the lack of carbs going to his head or the lack of a good woman to sort him out.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

He's definitley an intelligent guy esp about diet and nutrition but oh so arrogant with it. I can't stand the egos at that site.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks ok, but I have two suggestions (I did have 3, but Jock quite rightly covered the PWO carb issue); lose the milk & have water, and do a refeed every sixth day, so you are going longer on restricted cals. If the protein is kept constant there will be no loss of lean tissue.

It's good to see you aren't afraid of the good fats, it's easy for some to go ultra low fat & see limited progress after a while. I'm convinced that if the body detects a regular influx of quality fats it can utilise properly, it will see body fat as a less precious resource & will be far more willing to draw from it to make up the calorie defecit. Good luck with it & post your progress.


----------



## daismith906 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah he definately has a mountain of knowledge about diet & nutrition but as you said its gone to his head & some of the replies he gives are damn right rude. Thanks will try the recarb day on either the 5th or 6th day 1st off & see how it goes. May stick with my little bit of milk though as oats & water doesnt do it for me, lol. Am taking omega 3 capsules also at night as good fats are a must, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

daismith906 said:


> Yeah he definately has a mountain of knowledge about diet & nutrition but as you said its gone to his head & some of the replies he gives are damn right rude. Thanks will try the recarb day on either the 5th or 6th day 1st off & see how it goes. May stick with my little bit of milk though as oats & water doesnt do it for me, lol. Am taking omega 3 capsules also at night as good fats are a must, thanks for the advice.


He's a prize one full stop, he falls over himself that many times it's unreal, one minute he's saying not IMO then in the next breath he's saying yeah I'd go for it on the same issue in a different thread.


----------

